# [solved] hostname probleme

## Stormkings

Hallo zusammen,

wie der titel schon sagt hab ich ein problem mit dem hostnamen. Mein rechner vergisst den nämlich andauernd obwohl er gesetzt ist. Manchmal hat nur root den hostnamen im prompt und der user nicht. Hat irgendjemand ne idee? So langsam nervts. Init-script läuft auch.

Hier ein beispiel:

```
dyas ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="dyas"

```

```
david@noname ~ $
```

```
dyas ~ #
```

Last edited by Stormkings on Thu Oct 25, 2007 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

wie sieht der inhalt von $PS1 für root und für den user aus?

----------

## Stormkings

Das ist der inhalt der variable, ich denke allerdings nicht, dass das irgendeinen einfluss hat. der befehl hostname ergibt auch nur noname.

```
david@dyas ~ $ echo $PS1

\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\]

david@dyas ~ $ su

Password:

noname david # echo $PS1

\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\]

```

Interessanterweise hat die erste konsole die ich öffne in kde den hostname richtig, die nächste wieder nicht.

----------

## stalinski

Existiert bei dir die /etc/hostname?

Und was steht in deiner /etc/hosts?

----------

## Knieper

 *stalinski wrote:*   

> Existiert bei dir die /etc/hostname?

 

Warum sollte sie? Und /etc/conf.d/hostname hat er angegeben.

----------

## toralf

Ist jetzt ernst gemeint : Ist /etc/init.d/hostname auch im boot level eingetragen ?

----------

## Stormkings

Ja ist eingetragen und wird auch gestartet.

----------

## stalinski

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *stalinski wrote:*   Existiert bei dir die /etc/hostname? 
> 
> Warum sollte sie? Und /etc/conf.d/hostname hat er angegeben.

 

Tja, wenn sie existiert wird sie anscheinend präferiert...

Was genau dazu führt, dass der hostname leer ist. (Wenn die Datei existiert aber keinen Inhalt hat).

Allerdings sollte es beim booten eine Warnmeldung geben.

----------

## Stormkings

Die datei existiert und enthält den hostnamen. 

So langsam gehen mir die ideen aus. Könnte es evtl. mit dem networkmanager zusammenhängen. Allerdings würde ich den schmerzlich vermissen, da wlan damit ziemlich gut funktioniert.

Gruß, dk

----------

## 69719

/etc/hosts wäre mal interesannt

----------

## Stormkings

 *escor wrote:*   

> /etc/hosts wäre mal interesannt

 

```

noname / # cat /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost dyas
```

----------

## 69719

versuch mal

```

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.x.x dyas.tuxnet dyas

```

----------

## Stormkings

Werd ich mal probieren, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass es etwas ändert.

Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass es erst passiert wenn X gestartet wird. Vorher ist alles korrekt gesetzt.

dk

----------

## Anarcho

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> Die datei existiert und enthält den hostnamen. 
> 
> So langsam gehen mir die ideen aus. Könnte es evtl. mit dem networkmanager zusammenhängen. Allerdings würde ich den schmerzlich vermissen, da wlan damit ziemlich gut funktioniert.
> 
> Gruß, dk

 

Es liegt definitiv am networkmanager. Ich habe hier unter Gnome die gleichen Probleme. Manchmal wird auch einfach die IP-Adresse als hostname eingetragen. Das ist besonder ärgerlich weil man dann keine weiteren X-Windows starten kann wegen der Sicherheitsbestimmungen.

Ich wollte mir demnächste mal dien Sourcecode vom NM ansehen und gucken ob man das nicht einfach abstellen kann, denn meiner Meinung nach hat der NM nichts am hostnamen zu ändern.

EDIT:

Für mein Problem scheint es eine Lösung zu geben, ich werde es heute abend mal einstellen.

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja auch:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager#Gnome_Specifics

----------

## Stormkings

Vielen dank, das war die lösung!

Vielleicht sollte man den wiki-artikel ändern, weil es allgemeingültig ist und nicht Gnome spezifisch ist.

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

ich hab das gleiche Problem. Leider funktioniert der Linkt mir der Lösung nicht mehr.

Hat jemand einen anderen Link, oder kann hier schreiben wir man das Problem lösen kann?

dsiggi

----------

## notHerbert

Vielleicht hier http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/NetworkManager

----------

## dsiggi

Ja,

an dieses HowTO hab ich mich gehalten. Aber ich finde nirgends den Hinweis mit den fehlenden Hostnamen.

dsiggi

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi,

das hast du vielleicht überlesen:

NetworkManager reads the /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf to determine the hostname. If no value is assigned then an IP address is set as a hostname which can cause problems opening new windows in Gnome. To prevent this, add the following to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf:

File: /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf  

send host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";

supersede host-name "YOUR_HOSTNAME";

Gruß

aleph

----------

## dsiggi

Okay,

ein Fehler war, das ich die ";" am Ende der Zeilen vergessen habe.

Funktionieren tut es trozdem noch nicht.

dsiggi

----------

